# Has your club stopped using head gear?



## Acronym (Nov 17, 2020)

It was determined that head gear does not ease  chock trauma to the brain and actually induces more impacts due to the greater target area that catches punches which might miss without gear. Also the psychological effect of false security was shown to be detrimental for defense.


"the International Boxing Association, known as A.I.B.A., decided in 2013 to eliminate the guards for amateur male boxers in international tournaments because it had concluded that the guards were not having the desired effect when it came to preventing concussions and other brain injuries. In effect, the association concluded, there were two problems.
One was that the head guards created a bigger target for boxers, who in turn attempted more head blows. The other was that the gear was giving boxers a false sense of security.

As a result Olympic Boxing is banning head gear.


----------



## dvcochran (Nov 18, 2020)

You are talking about a 7 year old article. Headgear ineffectiveness applies mainly to really, really hard strikes. Most headgear are still rated to reduce impact around 50%. Plus the helps with cuts and scrapes. So especially for daily practice the pros far outweigh the cons. 
Yes we still use WT approved headgear.


----------



## Acronym (Nov 18, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> You are talking about a 7 year old article. Headgear ineffectiveness applies mainly to really, really hard strikes. Most headgear are still rated to reduce impact around 50%. .



I posted my question in the Boxing forum. I don't care what you do in your TAkewondo club. 

Quote

"the guards were not having the desired effect when it came to preventing concussions and other brain injuries"

And the decision still stands. Why would Boxing club not update itself according to the sport? They train for the sport only.


----------



## dvcochran (Nov 18, 2020)

Acronym said:


> I posted my question in the Boxing forum. I don't care what you do in your TAkewondo club.
> 
> Quote
> 
> ...


The thinking comes from modern pugilism. Thinking that the contact would lighten up in the amateur ranks. It doesn't appear that this thinking has worked well in either sport. 
Watch videos of boxers practicing in the gym and you will see them wearing headgear. Just make sure it is a current video. And before you counter, Yes, I am certain you can find videos of people with and without headgear.


----------



## Razznik (Feb 17, 2021)

We use headgear in our club, never heard of it not protecting the head


----------



## Razznik (Feb 17, 2021)

Dark Sovereign 193 said:


> We use headgear in our club, never heard of it not protecting the head


Obviously, we only use headgear when we spar, and when we're finished we take it off. I've seen one club that keeps their headgear on even in the warmups. I mean, what can happen? You land on your nose after a wrongly timed superman pushup? Headgear doesn't even protect the nose.


----------



## GreatSayiaman (May 25, 2021)

Where I'm currently training at for Muay Thai we never use head gear for sparring as we never go full blast.


----------



## drop bear (May 25, 2021)

I have a girl who has stopped wearing headgear after she got concussion.


----------



## cane56 (May 29, 2021)

Dark Sovereign 193 said:


> Obviously, we only use headgear when we spar, and when we're finished we take it off. I've seen one club that keeps their headgear on even in the warmups. I mean, what can happen? You land on your nose after a wrongly timed superman pushup? Headgear doesn't even protect the nose.


Starface will protect the nose.


----------



## cane56 (May 29, 2021)

Acronym said:


> It was determined that head gear does not ease  chock trauma to the brain and actually induces more impacts due to the greater target area that catches punches which might miss without gear. Also the psychological effect of false security was shown to be detrimental for defense.
> 
> 
> "the International Boxing Association, known as A.I.B.A., decided in 2013 to eliminate the guards for amateur male boxers in international tournaments because it had concluded that the guards were not having the desired effect when it came to preventing concussions and other brain injuries. In effect, the association concluded, there were two problems.
> ...


I agree totally! If I was teaching again, young people headgear just to keep the scraps and scratches off. You want to eliminate head trauma in football? Put those leather helmets back on like the 30s and 40s. Your helmet couldn't be used as a weapon.


----------



## RagingBull (May 29, 2021)

cane56 said:


> I agree totally! If I was teaching again, young people headgear just to keep the scraps and scratches off. You want to eliminate head trauma in football? Put those leather helmets back on like the 30s and 40s. Your helmet couldn't be used as a weapon.


I think if you are training for a sport such as Olympic Boxing ..etc then headgear is best. However i do also think that there are times when you need to train without to feel a punch & to be able to take some punishment which you will on the streets (if you are only training for sport then ok headgear). Looka at Bare knuckle boxers who still fight in the UK. 
Sports like Tae Kwon Do i unerstand though as some head kicks are very powerful.
depends on your goals in my opinion.


----------

